# Iran life



## Jos (Feb 26, 2012)

PERSIAN LIFE STYLE (TEHRAN,IRAN) - YouTube!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TObANrkrngo&feature=related]Streets of Iran: Iranian Beauty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Jos (Feb 28, 2012)

Zoom in = Photoshop LOL


----------



## Ropey (Feb 28, 2012)

Jos said:


> Zoom in = Photoshop LOL








Link of the Removal​
Iran furious at Star of David discovery on Google Maps


----------



## Jos (Feb 28, 2012)

that's better, see, there was no need to post a fake photo


----------



## Ropey (Feb 28, 2012)

Jos said:


> that's better, see, there was no need to post a fake photo



I posted it for a laugh.  I got my laugh and so did you.


----------



## kirkuki (Apr 20, 2012)

average iranians are very poor !


----------



## Roudy (Apr 27, 2012)

Jos said:


> PERSIAN LIFE STYLE (TEHRAN,IRAN) - YouTube!
> 
> Streets of Iran: Iranian Beauty - YouTube


Persians are a great culture and people that were invaded by Arab savage Muslims and forced into the barbarity of Islam. They thrive and try to hold on to the ancient traditions and customs they have had thousands of years before Islam took over.  Manyof them such as the Persian New year (Zoorastrian) are in contradiction with Islam and for the longest time the Islamic govt tried to bad ban it.  One day the people of Iran who have suffered greatly under this brutal regime will overthrow the Islamic animals in charge and turn the page on this dark chapter in Iranian history.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 27, 2012)

Roudy said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > PERSIAN LIFE STYLE (TEHRAN,IRAN) - YouTube!
> ...



I met many Iranians in California when I was stationed there some of them were Jews, some where Shite Muslims but they were all good, honest, beautiful people, and all of them were ashamed and disgusted by the rogue government they have representing them in Tehran.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


I think Nazi boy Jos is in love with the Islamic govt of Iran, probably because they seem to exhibit a desire as great if not greater than Jos for the destruction of Israel.


----------



## Jos (Apr 27, 2012)

If you actually watch the videos you will discover they are about Iranian people, not the Govt. the very people you call for to be attacked


----------



## Roudy (Apr 27, 2012)

Jos said:


> If you actually watch the videos you will discover they are about Iranian people, not the Govt. the very people you call for to be attacked


The very people that are 90% against the govt. that are being brutalized, incarcerated, tortured, and killed for speaking against the Islamist govt. that you admire so much? The Islamist govt of Iran that is teaching Syria's Assad how to slaughter his own people?  You need to get your facts straight and your head screwed on right. 

Besides, who is talking about attacking the people?  What concerns the world now is a nuclear weapon in the hands of Iran's govt means WWIII is around the corner. 

Yeah sure, you're "concerned" about Iran's people, and that's why you root for a regime that brutalizes the very same people? You're not on the Iranian people's side ya phony baloney, you're on their oppressor's side.


----------



## JStone (Apr 27, 2012)

Iranian Human Rights Activist Narges Mohammadi Arrested. Mohammadi, Who Was Taken Seriously Ill After Being Detained Previously, Now Has To Serve Six Years In Jail  


> An ailing human rights activist whose contribution to the campaign against juvenile executions in Iran is internationally recognised has been arrested to serve her six-year prison term.
> 
> Last month an appeal court in Tehran reduced Mohammadi's earlier 11-year jail sentence to six years after finding her guilty on charges of spreading propaganda against the ruling system, acting against national security and membership of Iran's Defenders of Human Rights Centre (DHRC).
> 
> Iranian human rights activist Narges Mohammadi arrested | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Douger (Apr 27, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> average iranians are very poor !


Who gives a shit about average ? You're un murkin !


----------



## JStone (Apr 27, 2012)

Douger said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> > average iranians are very poor !
> ...



Cubanistan is an average shithole like Iranistan


----------



## ekrem (Apr 27, 2012)

JStone said:


> Cubanistan is an average shithole like Iranistan



I'd visit Cuba. Beautiful place.

This is more like a shithole:

Israel Desert Escape - Negev Is Hip New Refuge From Urban Rat Race
Israel Desert Escape - Negev Is Hip New Refuge From Urban Rat Race - Worldcrunch - All News is Global


----------



## ekrem (Apr 27, 2012)

The Negev - Desert adventure holiday dreamland
Negev Feature Article » The Negev - Desert adventure holiday dreamland - from The Travel Editor .com

Well, if most of world were a no-go zone for me, I'd consider the desert also a dreamland.


----------



## JStone (Apr 27, 2012)

Human Rights Watch   


> Since Irans crackdown against anti-government protests following the 2009 presidential election the human rights crisis in the country has only deepened. There is a broad-based campaign underway to severely weaken civil society by targeting journalists, lawyers, rights activists, and students. The number of executions has risen sharply since 2010, and authorities tightly restrict access to information by blocking websites, slowing down internet speeds, and jamming foreign satellite broadcasts. In March 2011 the UN Human Rights Council appointed a Special Rapporteur on Iran in response to the worsening rights situation in Iran, but authorities have so far refused to allow him access to the country.



 


> An 80-year-old activist who was prominent in Irans Islamic revolution has been ordered to surrender to serve an eight-year prison sentence. Ebrahim Yazdi, a leader of the Freedom Movement party, was convicted in December 2011 on charges solely relating to the exercise of his rights to freedom of association and speech. He suffers from both cancer and a heart condition.
> Iran


----------



## Roudy (Apr 27, 2012)

ekrem said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Cubanistan is an average shithole like Iranistan
> ...


But people line up to visit Israel from all over the world. Are you sure?


----------



## Jos (Apr 28, 2012)

Roudy said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > If you actually watch the videos you will discover they are about Iranian people, not the Govt. the very people you call for to be attacked
> ...


 "Yeah sure, you're "concerned" about Iran's people, and that's why you root for a "regime change/Attack" you call for an attack on Iran
 Israeli firsters,


----------



## Douger (Apr 28, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


That's the first time I ever saw you post reality !
Reps.
Iranians, like Iraqis, are FANTASTIC people. Their gov't, like murkas, are fucking pieces of shit.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 28, 2012)

It all boils down to Israel wanting to be top dog in the M.E.

Israel hates any other M.E. country that might become stronger and challenge their dominance in the region.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 28, 2012)

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


Yes of course the ignorant idiot doesn't know that the same people of Iran want to be free and have been protesting and dying for a "regime change" for many years now. The only people rooting for this regime are slimeballs.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 28, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> It all boils down to Israel wanting to be top dog in the M.E.
> 
> Israel hates any other M.E. country that might become stronger and challenge their dominance in the region.


No, actually tiny Israel IS the top dog in the middle east, in every way possible. Jealous Muslims just can't get over it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 28, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Iranians are usually cool.

It's their religious leaders that are screwed. 

This is normal Iranian life.......homosexuals getting hung as examples to the rest of them.


----------



## JStone (Apr 28, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Well-hung iranians, just how Jos likes 'em


----------



## Jos (Apr 28, 2012)

The sign in the background says "Drug dealing = death"


----------



## Roudy (Apr 28, 2012)

Jos said:


> The sign in the background says "Drug dealing = death"


The sign is backward so unless you're retarded AND dyslexic you'd be able to read it. They of course do hang gays in Iran that is o secret. Bottom line is Jos is rooting for a barbaric regime that the Iranian people want removed. You can run but you can't hide.


----------



## Jos (Apr 28, 2012)

Farsi baladam


----------



## JStone (Apr 28, 2012)

Jos said:


> Farsi baladam



You like 'em hung, right?


----------



## JStone (Apr 28, 2012)

Iranistan, terrorist shithole 

Iran strengthening ties with al&ndash;Qaeda, say intelligence chiefs - Telegraph

Treasury Targets Key Al-Qa


----------



## JStone (Apr 28, 2012)

Iranistan Disrespects Life  

*U.N. Rips Iran's Human Rights Record in New Report | Foreign Policy*


----------



## Roudy (Apr 28, 2012)

Jos said:


> Farsi baladam


Yes, even if someone knows farsi that sign is still impossible interpret.  Yes gays are hung in Iran, yes, the most Iranians I know Muslim, Jew,or Christian are totally against this regime.  Most Iranains are also against this regime, it has brought nothing but death and misery to its people and outsiders. 

If you are Iranian, Jos, you are a disgrace to all Iranians, as is this barbaric regime.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 28, 2012)

Gee I wonder where jos went?  Maybe to perform a BJ on a mullah?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 29, 2012)

JStone said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Farsi baladam
> ...


What an abomination we have here. An Islamist Iranian living in the West. Must be one of those hidden Hezbollah terror cells working for the Mullahs in Iran.


----------



## JStone (Apr 30, 2012)

Roudy said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



A Persian American [never iranian] friend says he and his family "just got the fuck out of iran" as soon as they could with mostly just the clothes on their backs.  Today, they own half of Beverly Hills.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 30, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Didn't their President say they don't have any gay people?


----------



## JStone (Apr 30, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Maybe, they're just bungee jumping?


----------

